
TOPLAP 15th Anniversary 84 Hour Live Coding Stream - glitcher
https://www.youtube.com/eulerroom/live/
======
glitcher
This features graphical and musical artists performing "live coding" sets.
This concept is new to me, curious if any HN'ers here have experimented with
any live coding techniques or groups?

